# Ben Hill County



## Horn hunter (Oct 19, 2006)

The bucks are getting fired up


----------



## huntininmilan (Oct 19, 2006)

SOMEBODY WAS SAYING THAT ABOUT TELFAIR LAST WEEK....I DID FIND A GOOD SCRAPE BUT DIDNT SEE ANY OTHER INDICATIONS THAT ANYTHING WAS GOING ON....I THINK THE WEATHER JUST HAD SOME FEELING A LITTLE FRISKY.


----------



## Horn hunter (Oct 20, 2006)

well i seen one running a doe monday morning but could not get a shot a it.


----------

